# National Show Pony



## ponyarab (Apr 10, 2009)

How many of you will be taking your NSP to congress for 2010? If you have pictures I would love to see your pony. Below is a pictures of my National Show Pony that I plan on taking. A good friend of mine will also be taking her NSP to Congress for 2010. I plan on riding and hopefully driving my pony and I hope other adults will be riding also.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Apr 10, 2009)

I do not know much about this division but it is the one I am most interested in


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 13, 2009)

I was going to post and see if anyone was going to have one driving at Congress. I didn't want to be the only one to take one to drive. So it sounds like we will have a couple for the class.

Tina Ferro


----------



## crponies (Apr 14, 2009)

Your pony looks very nice, Kim. What mix is she?


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 14, 2009)

What exactly is a National Show Pony? I've heard of a National Show Horse, but I assume its not the same.


----------



## Karen S (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Morning,

Here is a post I did last year explaining this program:

The NSPR (National Show Pony Registry) is a new division of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR. It was created three years ago for those folks who were breeding their Shetlands to larger ponies to create a pony that a child could step up to before they moved onto a "big" horse.

When the BOD decided that there was a need then they set the parameters for this program....You can have one parent registered AMHR, ASPC, or ASPR. The other parent could be one of the following:

AMHR x ASPC, AMHR x ASPR, ASPC x ASPR, AMHR x ?, ASPC x ?, ASPR x ?. The question could be a registered horse, POA, Welsh, Hackney, etc. I was working with a registered Paint mare who was 14.2 and was breeding her to my Shetland stallion. The requirement of this program was that no NSPR could go over 14.2 in height. This IS NOT a breeding registry but a registry for performance only ponies. All horses involved will be DNA'd.

Since some folks were breeding AMHR to Shetlands this gave them an avenue to put those off type (papered ponies) in a sister registry and not loose their idenity. It never was intended for the smaller horses but will have some anyway. If my registered Paint had her foal my foals registration would show her sire registration and her dam's registration. If only one parent registered and the other a grade pony, then you would have seen one side registered other listed as grade.

The ASPC Congress is where these ponies are to be shown, and any club that wanted to put NSPR classes into their show premiums they can. Most of these classes are Pony Hunter Hack, Pony Western Pleasure and Pony Pleasure Driving.

Also, according to the rules: Great care will be taken with the classes and rules, in order that these animals will be able to go from a show approved by ASPC to another Western, Hunter, or Carriage show and not have to change rules, equiptment, or training.

Again, Since this is a performance only division it was created for those folks who were breeding their Shetlands to other breeds. We just lost one fine example back in May. "Theodore O'Conner" was a Shetland, Arabian and Thorougbred cross, stood a little over 13 hands and loved the cross country course. He was the USEF Pony of the Year last year. I had been following his success until recently when he bolted from his barn in May, fell and cut the tendons in his back legs. Had to be humanly put down. A small pony with a BIG HEART! He didn't know he wasn't as big as his counterparts but could do the same stuff they could do.

Personally, I would love to see this division grow. I know it was origially set up for our youth who want a larger pony, but as you can see with "Teddy" a woman up to 5'5 could ride him. I would love to go back to ridding again and can see this division take hold with the women of the ASPC/AMHR (men too that were small enough) but most of the time it's the women who love to do this sort of stuff.

Again it's promote, promote, promote....we have to get off of this merry-go-round that these ponies are the mean, fat, stubborn ponies of the past. They have evolved into beautiful, graceful, elegeant ponies with nice head set's for driving. Long gone are the ponies of the past but they are not forgotten. That is why they are "AMERICAN" Shetland Ponies, something we all can be proud of! They may not have as much of the original blood from the 1800's (some still do) but there again, we American's like things with beauty and grace don't be ashame of your pony, show it off with pride.

We all will have to take our time, educate people on the "American" Shetland and all other aspects of divisions within our Registry. We have so much to give back to our communities but don't. Now is the time to turn this ship in a new direction, get out there and take your ponies to venues where the other "Horse World" can see them. They are the very ones that are buying other breed's of ponies, why not ours?

Now, lets get the word out there, promote, promote, promote, help Kay with this endeavor, let us know about publications that we have not tapped into, if you go to other breed shows, ask if we can rent a stall or two, put up our banners and litature from the ASPC/AMHR and let people "see" what we have to offer. Then we all will benefit from sales of our fine ponies. Once the word gets out about our fine ponies it's a win, win situation for all.

Thanks.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## EquestraDreams (Apr 15, 2009)

I do wish the name would have been something similar to "Half Shetland Pony Registry". With all the national sport pony, national show pony, american show pony, etc. it gets hard to tell what is what these days. A more clear name would be nice so people don't have to ask what a national show pony is and of course to promote the Shetland side of the breed. I'm looking into breeding my Shetland to a Welsh for a 1/2 Welsh registerable foal, I would like to register it as a 1/2 Shetland too, but I don't care for the National Show Pony designation.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 15, 2009)

EquestraDreams said:


> I do wish the name would have been something similar to "Half Shetland Pony Registry". With all the national sport pony, national show pony, american show pony, etc. it gets hard to tell what is what these days. A more clear name would be nice so people don't have to ask what a national show pony is and of course to promote the Shetland side of the breed. I'm looking into breeding my Shetland to a Welsh for a 1/2 Welsh registerable foal, I would like to register it as a 1/2 Shetland too, but I don't care for the National Show Pony designation.


Well while I understand why would they call it the Half Shetland registry when it could instead be a half Miniature registry? LOL


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Karen S said:


> Good Morning,
> Here is a post I did last year explaining this program:
> 
> The NSPR (National Show Pony Registry) is a new division of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR. It was created three years ago for those folks who were breeding their Shetlands to larger ponies to create a pony that a child could step up to before they moved onto a "big" horse.
> ...



Thank you very much for explaining.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Apr 16, 2009)

I could not find a lot of information on the AMHR/ASPC site is there a place with more info or is this a new thing?


----------



## LaVern (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I am getting excited. Is the show pony thing like the Shetland thing-- that you do not have to qualify? So I could just reg. Puck as a Show Pony and we could go to Congress and Drive? Man this is cool?


----------



## LaVern (Apr 16, 2009)

I wonder if the AMHA DNA from Cal. will work for Puck or if I have to do it through Kentucky.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 16, 2009)

If you go to the registry site and pull up the NSPR application it goes into further detail about registering and what they can show in.

It does say at the bottom they show in 3 divisions

Carriage, Western & Hunter

And Lavern you are correct you do not have to qualify to show at Congress. Hope to see you there!

Kay


----------



## Karen S (Apr 16, 2009)

I see the Carriage driving class for this division becoming popular....oh those beautiful carriages with beautiful ponies pulling them!

Karen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got a stallion that I can not get registered as a show pony, though I would love to. His parents are AMHA registered (not DNA'ed) due to being grandfathered in for breeding and he went over his A papers so I hardshipped him into AMHR as a yearling. Being 9 years old now, there is no way to find his parents to pull DNA. No telling if they are alive. I've contacted the last known owners who have sold the parents. Of course new owners never transferred. He is a great show pony and I plan on gelding him soon.

Too bad they won't let his AMHR papers stand to allow registration without the DNA. Any ideas out there???? It would be beneficial to allow any over "R" registered horse to lose the AMHR papers and be able to register with the new division. Perhaps they could allow the show steward to measure and allow paperwork to be filled out at that time at a show. Much like registering the American Show Pony Registry at a show. The steward could verify AMHR papers to prove the said pony is actually the same pony. If you have to throw away the papers, at least you still would have a set of papers to help with the resell value of a oversized mini.

Tina Ferro


----------



## Karen S (Apr 16, 2009)

Tina,

In order to be part of the NSPR your already registered AMHR horse has to be DNA's to be part of the program. You will pull hairs on YOUR horse...not his parents. If you breed him to a Shetland mare, or whatever, then the resulting foal has to be DNA, by pulling the hairs on the dam and the foal. Then that foal will obtain NSPR papers. You already have 1/2 of the equation which is a horse already registered with the ASPC/AMHR.

Go to the Registry's website and pull the paperwork for the DNA and complete it.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen have you guys had NSPR driving horses show there in TX? I would guess it would be judged more as a ADS type of driving since you can have so many different types in one class?


----------



## Karen S (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

No we haven't. Arlyn Storey had been the chair of the NSPR committee and the only time we have had the NSPR classes in our club's show is three years ago Arlyn's granddaughter rode her NSPR pony and demostrated the Hunter Hack class and that was the same year they participated at Congress. Due to the fact that this division IS so new, there are only a handful of ponies that I know of that have been registered. Nothing else has been done with it since. I do know that those classes are required to be put into the Congress show premium but none has participated now for two years.

Karen


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Karen I figured if anyone would have horses enter in a area in would be you guys



Sounds interesting and I would like to see what I can do in the future to "make" a pony for Raven


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 17, 2009)

Karen,

I spoke with the home office about that and I was told that one of "HIS" parents had to be DNA'ed for him to be registered. I was willing to pay hardship fees on his dam to AMHR to get her DNA to prove who he is, but can not find her. I ws told if I DNA'ed him then I could register his foals in the future. I have to prove his parents were either shetland or miniature.

So what should I do. I had spoken with Aralyn Storey and she backed up what the home office had said. If I could get him registered, then he* will *be at Congress.

Tina


----------



## ponyarab (Apr 20, 2009)

crponies said:


> Your pony looks very nice, Kim. What mix is she?



Thanks! She is half Arabian.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 22, 2009)

Karen S said:


> Tina,
> In order to be part of the NSPR your already registered AMHR horse has to be DNA's to be part of the program. You will pull hairs on YOUR horse...not his parents. If you breed him to a Shetland mare, or whatever, then the resulting foal has to be DNA, by pulling the hairs on the dam and the foal. Then that foal will obtain NSPR papers. You already have 1/2 of the equation which is a horse already registered with the ASPC/AMHR.
> 
> Go to the Registry's website and pull the paperwork for the DNA and complete it.
> ...



Karen,

This is from the application.

"2. ELIGIBILITY – The National Show Pony Registry will be open to any pony 14.2 hands and under that* can*

be verified by DNA that one parent is registered in either ASPC or AMHR. DNA will be required of

qualifying parent and offspring to be registered. DNA Request form available through the

ASPC/AMHR/ASPR/NSPR or from the website (www.shetlandminiature.com) Forms On Line."

That is where I get hung up on registering one pony. Now unless they make a change to allow older AMHR horses to be registered, I'm not going to have this guy in the showring.

Tina


----------



## Karen S (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Tina I'll still check into it for you.

Karen


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 22, 2009)

I didn't realize the NSPR would have riding classes an Adult could participate in. Is this true? Oh, I hope so!!! I am 5' and around 108 lbs. I have never been the most confident rider at times; but have trained and ridden Western and Hunt seat. This past year I trained Saddleseat/EQ. and would LOVE to have a Nat.'l Show Pony to show Saddleseat! We had Shetlands and Minis; but have gone strictly minis at present. (We don't breed ourselves; just buy/train/show halter and performance). I had always wished I could have shown our larger Shetlands under saddle. Tell me more!


----------

